# CGI Gästebuch Strato in Seite einbinden



## sepp05 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
hab ein Problem und weiß auch garnicht, ob das so funktioniert, wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Ich habe gestern versucht das Gästebuch von Strato auf meiner Seite zu integrieren. Bei strato steht "So einfach und schnell integrieren Sie das Gästebuch auf Ihre Seite, einfach folgenden Code einfügen..."

Super, wenn ich den Code einfüge wird ein Link gezeigt und das Gästebuch geht in einem neuen Fenster auf... - Ich hätte es gerne direkt in meiner Seite im Content-Div!

Ich habe das zuerst mit einem iframe probiert, funktioniert grundsätzlich, ist aber schwierig weil das Gästebuch natürlich größer wird, wenn es mehrere Einträge hat und ich mit scrolling dann 2 Scrollbalken habe, unschön!

Jetzt habe ich gestern noch gegoogelt und es dann mit php-include bzw so einem EXEC befehl probiert... Hat beides nicht so funktioniert... Php gehört aber auch zugegebenermaßen nicht zu meinem Fachgebiet...

Kennt jemand das Strato Gästebuch oder hat eine Idee, wie ich das integrieren kann? Oder geht es nur via iframe?

Liebe Grüße

Sepp05


----------

